

Checklist of legal risks in operating a social networking site - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202462946165&Minimizing_the_Legal_Risks_of__Using_Online_Social_Networks

======
tnorthcutt
"This article provides a brief checklist of some of the salient legal issues
that those who use social networking sites must consider..."

The article states that it is examining the risks inherent in _using_ a social
networking site, not _operating_ one.

